# What is multisession CD?



## Guest

What is multisession CD?


----------



## Guest

The principal purpose of multiple sessions is to allow additional data to be appended to a previously recorded disc. (Note that some older CD readers can read only the first session of a multisession disc.) A session is defined as a data section including lead-in, program data and lead-out. A CD-R recorder that supports multisession can write a disc that will have multiple sessions linked together so that any multisession supported CD reader can access the data, whether it was written in the first session or any other subsequent session. The "Orange Book" limits the number of sessions per disc to 99. In contrast, the data structure of a regular CD-ROM contains just one lead-in area and one lead-out area.

 
[promo link removed - TOS]


----------



## starry

CDRWs (for multisession) are more expensive than CDRs (not multisession). Anyway many don't use CDs now as you can't fit much data on them, DVDs fit more than 6 six more times the amount of data, but you need a writer that burns DVDs. Again there can be DVDRW (for multisession) or DVDR (not multisession). I use DVDRs but I have too many now and I think I'd rather store copies of stuff on other hard drives.


----------



## AmateurComposer

starry said:


> CDRWs (for multisession) are more expensive than CDRs (not multisession). Anyway many don't use CDs now as you can't fit much data on them, DVDs fit more than 6 six more times the amount of data, but you need a writer that burns DVDs. Again there can be DVDRW (for multisession) or DVDR (not multisession). I use DVDRs but I have too many now and I think I'd rather store copies of stuff on other hard drives.


This is news to me, since I did successfully etch more than one session into CDRs. To the best of my knowledge, the difference between CDRs and CDRWs is a CDR can be etched only once, while a CDRW can be etched, cleared, and etched again a number of times. The same difference is between DVDRs and DVDRWs.


----------

